# Don't try to frighten a teenager at school...



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Check it out on Youtube:


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Or at least make sure your costume includes a hockey mask!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ouch.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I remember that one its cool


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Some people pee themselves, others throw punches when they panic. Either way they lose control. It's funny, but that's not the kind of person you want going through your haunt.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hahahahahahahha---thats sweet


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wonder if he lives in an area of dangers? The fight or flight reaction, ya know?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's sad to be so hyper defensive AT SCHOOL, to have an immediate reaction to punch somebody. Notice the time on it: it takes milliseconds for the guy to pop out & get whacked, and the puncher immediately recoils in a "whoops!" fashion.WOW. Lay off the caffiene, Pally.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Haha, love it!!! Good reflexes......

Ana


----------



## spinjim (Oct 16, 2008)

*Fake in my opinion*

I'm afraid I am skeptical of many things on the internet. That looked staged to me. Just scaring someone would not get enough Internet notoriety. :ninja:


----------



## spinjim (Oct 16, 2008)

*Fake in my opinion*

I'm afraid I am skeptical of many things on the internet. That looked staged to me. Just scaring someone would not get enough Internet notoriety. :ninja:


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I've seen this video before and have seen the discussions of others. Someone said that this is less like to happen in a haunted house because people *know* that people are going to jump out. Whereas with this, the guy didn't have a clue what was going on so he jumped the gun and socked the guy in the face.
Funny... but not really funny if you think about the poor guy who got punched in the face.


----------

